# Remote control NVR



## stuartpaul (5 Dec 2012)

I thought I was being clever (again!) and linked my dust extraction to a remote control socket to save me moving backwards and forwards to switch on and off, - I am after all deep down a lazy sod!

What I didn't think carefully enough about was the NVR on the extractor. Every time I switch off via the remote the NVR kicks in and I have to go and switch on again at the extractor.

In effect what I've got is a remote control turn off device, - not what I really wanted!

I suspect the only answer is to rewire to bypass the NVR, - not something I'm keen (or competent) to do.

Any suggestions from anyone out there who uses this approach?


----------



## =Adam= (5 Dec 2012)

I am in the same position! I bought the remotes and haven't fitted them yet for that exact reason!

I would be interested in seeing what the solution is!


----------



## maltrout512 (5 Dec 2012)

There is some where here a wiring diagram on what you want to do. Try the search.

Not the diagram but has some suggestions 

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/bypassing-nvr-switch-on-chip-extractor-t34716.html


----------



## Andy RV (5 Dec 2012)

I've fitted additional controls to a motor dol starter which basically a nvr with overload protection. Quite simple to do, a quick google should get you a diagram. I'd tell you how I did it if I could remember!


----------



## Chrispy (5 Dec 2012)

Just for infomation you understand!

When you push the on button of a NVR you turn on a solinoid this pulls the main contactors and turns on your machine. in most NVR swiches that I've seen you can rewire them so that you can remotely switch, so your remote switch would need to switch on / off the coil in the main NVR not just cut off the power to it. (if you see what I mean).


----------



## flh801978 (5 Dec 2012)

Some of the cheaper machines use a switch thats more mechanical in nature and uses finger pressure on the on button to close the circuit it then uses a very small coil to hold the switch down
when power fails the coil lets go and switches off the power fullfilling the nvr requirement
this type of switch is not suitable for rewiring purposes and you would need to replace with a contactor type

Ian


----------



## Eric The Viking (5 Dec 2012)

I have the same problem.

The remote controlled switch (Maplins) is simply a singe-pole mechanical relay. I bought an on-off rotary switch from Toolstation, and with a bit of bodging, the circuit board for the radio receiver just fits alongside it in the casing. The plastic casing will then cover the hole in the junction box, left by removal of the original NVR switch.
Obviously the receiver needs to be in a plastic case, otherwise it won't receive the on/off signal!

The major problem is that both switch and relay are single-pole (Toolstation, you're cheapskates!), so technically the switch doesn't isolate the fan. But it will turn off the mains to allow clearance. Any more involved work should mean removing the plug in any case. I'm reliant on it being occasional use too, as I think the relay is under-rated for the task (although the markings suggest otherwise). It's switch-off that will damage it, if at all.

I can't see the point of an NVR switch on portable chip extractors for that reason. In fact I actually think they're dangerous: the risk is that people rely on them rather than isolating the device properly, and they leave the machine off, but with mains going right up to it. There's a socket-outlet one on my router table, but I ALWAYS remove the plug from it before adjusting the cutter. It's simply not worth the risk. 

E.


----------



## pjm699 (5 Dec 2012)

For my chip extractor I have removed the NVR from the extractor and connected the wiring (standard warning apply when working on unit etc.) straight through. I have then made an extension lead with an NVR in it which the remote then plugs into. I can power up the extension with the NVR and then use the remote to turn the fan on and off. 

Dust extractor is hard wired into a 10A relay NVR which is controlled by another NVR switch http://cpc.farnell.com/apem/3251-20-01/16a-dpst-p-butt-trip-switch/dp/SW02444?Ntt=sw02444 which plugs into various points (hard-wired) over each of the work-stations. The switch could take the full load of the dust extractor but the 4 way connectors that I used can't despite being 240v rated (i.e. 240v signal only not power) . The NVR-NVR arrangement means that there is only every about 4watts running through the remote and wiring (2watts to hold the remote shut and another 2 to keep the second NVR shut) rather than the full whack. 

I hope that makes some sort of sense. You can always make a 10A NVR very easily with an octal relay and one NC and one NO switch (wiring diagrams are all over the web) or extend the system with multiple NOs in parallel and the NCs in series for a standard control circuit with as many buttons as you like all over the place (the radio remotes will work out cheaper than this though if you use decent switches)


----------



## stuartpaul (5 Dec 2012)

Thanks all,

Looks like I'll have to take the cover off and have a look at the wiring. Not something I wanted to play with as it's really not in my comfort zone!

If all else fails at least I'vegot a remote turn off switch.


----------



## Giff (5 Dec 2012)

This is the link mentioned on this site. I haven't done it yet as it looks too complicated for me, but I have got the DOL from Toolsation and I am going to ask an electrician friend to fit it. Geoff

http://thewoodhaven.co.uk/phpBB3/viewto ... =19&t=1961


----------



## RogerS (6 Dec 2012)

It's worth doing. 

I've even found another use for one of my remote sockets. Because I never used my pressure washer frequently enough, the pressure switch ceased to work and no spares available. So I bypassed it and using a remote socket to feed the pressure washer, I keep the remote in my pocket. Dead easy.


----------



## stuartpaul (6 Dec 2012)

Giff":2e8abbsn said:


> This is the link mentioned on this site. I haven't done it yet as it looks too complicated for me, but I have got the DOL from Toolsation and I am going to ask an electrician friend to fit it. Geoff
> 
> http://thewoodhaven.co.uk/phpBB3/viewto ... =19&t=1961



At my level of electrical understanding that is too complicated for me.

I will have a look inside the top (if I can get it off!) and see if there is anything obvious I can do but it's looking more and more doubtful.


----------



## RogerS (6 Dec 2012)

stuartpaul":2zkb9pna said:


> Giff":2zkb9pna said:
> 
> 
> > This is the link mentioned on this site. I haven't done it yet as it looks too complicated for me, but I have got the DOL from Toolsation and I am going to ask an electrician friend to fit it. Geoff
> ...



What a shame...I was down at West Bay yesterday.. Could have popped round and had a decko for you.


----------



## MACSWAG2 (20 Dec 2012)

stuartpaul":ycxpf4rr said:


> I thought I was being clever (again!) and linked my dust extraction to a remote control socket to save me moving backwards and forwards to switch on and off, - I am after all deep down a lazy sod!
> 
> What I didn't think carefully enough about was the NVR on the extractor. Every time I switch off via the remote the NVR kicks in and I have to go and switch on again at the extractor.
> 
> ...


Hi friend,I just did that and it is very safe and easy to do,just remove the cover plate on the NVR. you will see the leads just connect like to like and insulate or use a plastic joining block,it's as easy as that,and that is from a post on here,. MAC.


----------



## andersonec (20 Dec 2012)

Have you tried mounting the remote switch on the 'machine' side of the NVR, that is between the NVR and the machine.

Andy


----------



## stuartpaul (7 Jan 2013)

Well I finally got round to taking the lid off the extractor so I've resurrected this thread. 

The NVR has a brown in and out lead (L1) and a black in and out lead (L2). The earth is to the casing of the extractor, nothing to the switch itself. 

Is it as straightforward as connecting the browns and blacks together, the NVR is then effectively bypassed and the remote switch becomes the main on/off?

If this is the case what's the best way to do it to ensure electrical safety?

If this isn''t the way to do it what next?


----------



## matkinitice (24 Jun 2021)

Old thread but I just discovered this very problem today.

Is @stuartpaul's conclusion valid? I've not had chance to have a look myself but would appreciate any guidance.


----------



## mikej460 (24 Jun 2021)

You really shouldn't bypass an NVR to enable a remote switch where there is a risk of injury on that machine. But in the case of an extractor I would simply replace the nvr with a simple on/of switch to solve the problem.

XCK-019 On/Off Switch (charnwood.net)


----------



## stuartpaul (25 Jun 2021)

mAtKINItice said:


> Old thread but I just discovered this very problem today.
> 
> Is @stuartpaul's conclusion valid? I've not had chance to have a look myself but would appreciate any guidance.


In all honesty I can’t actually remember exactly what I did but I did successfully bypass the NVR switch so the extractor worked off the remote. It can only be a combination of three things. Black to black only, brown to brown only or both together.

The point about bypassing an NVR is valid but their only function is to prevent operation after power interruption so for something like an extractor I personally had no problem doing it.


----------



## matkinitice (25 Jun 2021)

Thanks, I will have a look as an improvement some point in the future. 

I have no concern doing this, I don't really get the point of the NVR on the chip extractor at all either.


----------



## NetBlindPaul (26 Jun 2021)

The NVR on a motor driven piece of equipment is a safety device.
It’s required by the product standards used for compliance with safety law.


----------



## Yojevol (26 Jun 2021)

On my remote setup the base unit (which controls the fan contactor) defaults to OFF in the event of power loss so it is in effect an NVR.
Brian


----------

